# Windows question and some thoughts.



## Valvebounce (Jul 31, 2015)

Hi Folks. 
Don't think this fits either of the other Win10 threads. 

I am a bit of a clean desktop freak, I have a nice photo, half a dozen icons on the left, including network, computer and trash! I have a few more regularly used programs pinned to the task bar, the rest are quickly found in the start menu. 
All windows 8 machines I have seen have huge ugly block "app" (hate that term) icons splattered all over the desktop, I don't have touch screen, I would not use a touch monitor as I spend too long wiping fingerprints from phone and tablet screens already! I like my small mouse friendly icons for my programs in, well, the programs menu. 

So the question is can I set Win 10 up how I like it with neat small icons in the places I'm familiar with, *I really don't want to learn a new OS*, I'd much rather carry on trying to learn to PP my photo's. 
The OS is supposed to be a tool, why is it so frequently changed? 
To make it device agnostic across phones tablets and desktops, do people use windows phones or 7" and 10" tablets? 
I believe the surface is a tablet/ laptop? Do people use a huge device like that as a tablet? 
I don't know of any of my close friends with a windows phone or tablet, all use iDevice or android. 

Please don't set light to me or tear me a new one, these are serious thoughts and questions, not trying to rubbish windows, I use it but have been through the trials since Win 95!

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## expatinasia (Jul 31, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> So the question is can I set Win 10 up how I like it with neat small icons in the places I'm familiar with, *I really don't want to learn a new OS*, I'd much rather carry on trying to learn to PP my photo's.



Graham, the quick answer is yes. I think you will really like Windows 10.

I also have a very clean desktop with just one icon on it the Recycle bin.

Now with Windows 10, I hardly use the start menu at all as I have all my major programmes in small little icons pinned to the task bar at the bottom of the screen. All 12 take up less that a quarter of the screen width and are so small that they are really non-intrusive.

The reason Windows keeps evolving, and take note that Windows 10 will be the last major releases as from now on there will be gradual updates, is the same reason that cameras do. New technology, code, security, needs etc.

As I mentioned in one of the other Windows 10 threads, my laptop now seems so much faster than before, my workflow has speeded up dramatically as now the programmes launch super quick - and I mean a LOT quicker, and my desktop has a cleaner neater appearance. Plus I like some of the apps in the start menu area as I like to see currency info as well as the weather etc. all of which is customisable.

I am extremely pleased with it.

FYI I upgraded with ISO from Windows 7 Pro.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 31, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> Don't think this fits either of the other Win10 threads.
> 
> I am a bit of a clean desktop freak, I have a nice photo, half a dozen icons on the left, including network, computer and trash! I have a few more regularly used programs pinned to the task bar, the rest are quickly found in the start menu.
> ...



Graham, when you upgrade, your desktop will look identical to the old one from Windows 7. However, the start menu has the ugly blocks for programs pinned to it, I do not like it.

Start 8 is a simple $5 program that should help with the start menu. It originally came out to restore the start menu to Windows 8, but now supports Windows 10.

Good Luck.


----------



## expatinasia (Aug 1, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Graham, when you upgrade, your desktop will look identical to the old one from Windows 7. However, the start menu has the ugly blocks for programs pinned to it, I do not like it.
> 
> Start 8 is a simple $5 program that should help with the start menu. It originally came out to restore the start menu to Windows 8, but now supports Windows 10.
> 
> Good Luck.



I know this is a personal thing, and from the pictures of Windows 8 I have seen I was also hoping that Windows 10 would be nothing like it (with regards to the blocks). And it isn't.

I love a clean desktop and the blocks are really quite small, highly customisable and you only see them when you open the start menu. I actually like them now I have spent some time with them. I have the weather in the cities I visit the most, my favourite currencies and some other stuff. 

And as I also mentioned you do not need to visit the start menu as much as before, because you can pin really small icons (programmes) to your taskbar.

Absolutely no need to pay for a start programme, but that is must my opinion after having used it for just over 48 hours.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi Folks. 
Thank you for the detailed replies, I don't think I've reached the front of the queue yet, haven't seen any indication that it is ready to install yet, and even if it were I'm still watching to see what issues there might be, and letting all you kind early adopters figure out the bumps and wrinkles! ;D
I am suitably reassured that I can get things looking somewhat how I like them. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------

